

Free housing in SF for talented hackers - harroworld

Hi all,
We are a group of Thiel Fellows - paid $100,000 by paypal founder peter thiel to drop out of college (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thielfellowship.org&#x2F;). We&#x27;re working on a variety of very cool projects, and are starting an exciting program in our house. We are offering free housing for talented hackers that want to get involved with our projects, and potentially become founding team members&#x2F; lead engineers in the near future. There will be an informal application for this program. If interested, feel free to leave a comment&#x2F;reply, and we can get back to you with more info.
======
tommaxwell
Hi,

Not sure who this is, assume this is the house in the Castro with Brackin and
others? Really would love to, I'm working on Chakra
([http://angel.co/chakra](http://angel.co/chakra)) as a side-project, and
would love the opportunity to hang around the area. I write Rails, and have
experience in a plethora of front-end JS frameworks (D3.js, Backbone, etc).

Able to relocate immediately, and applying to the Thiel Fellowship so it'd be
great to meet current fellows.

tommaxwell95 at gmail [dot] com

------
um304
I am a full stack developer and currently live in Santa Clara. I would like to
get in touch. My email is umar[dot]mughal2[at]gmail[dot]com

------
ibrahimmomani
i am a full stack php/nodejs/python developer with nearly 8 years experiences
... currently working on my own cool product.

i am really interested and would love to share ideas with you guys ... my
issue that i am out of the states , from jordan just let me know if you ready
to hear from hackers outside the US.

~~~
harroworld
Cool do you have an email address where we can contact you?

~~~
ibrahimmomani
this is my email ibrahimmomani@gmail.com

------
rmena123
Im a designer and maybe interested... Email me Rmena123 @ g m a I l . Com

~~~
rmena123
I will also be at the startupschool meetup this coming 19th.

------
harroworld
Please leave us your email address if interested

------
bobsgame
Interested, email is in profile. I am experienced in C, Java, and some web
development. In Mountain View and can relocate immediately.

~~~
bobsgame
(This is probably fake but it's still worth a try.)

~~~
harroworld
no this is real, whats the point of this being fake?

